# Wussup with Twitch



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Thought I'd be happy about that, but realize now I have no one to debate with...Where's he been?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

he stopped doing picture of the month. i think hes taking a break for a while.
wes


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

I was wondering about that myself.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Whatever, Twitch, you little b*tch, come back and debate something, I'm getting bored


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i sent my cuzzin to explode in front of his house


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i sent my cuzzin to explode in front of his house


dude thats wrong

i hate to say it but i wish he was around to smash some of these republicans posting right wing propaganda.. maybe he's foraging for food to prepair fo winter hybernation, after all he is in canada..


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i sent my cuzzin to explode in front of his house


dude thats wrong

i hate to say it but i wish he was around to smash some of these republicans posting right wing propaganda.. maybe he's foraging for food to prepair fo winter hybernation, after all he is in canada..
[/quote]

Yep, Im helping him build his igloo with his pet beaver first though..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

he is more active, on Cichlid Madness!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> he is more active, on Cichlid Madness!


Indeed so.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Didnt even notice he was gone


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i just checked his profile, last active on monday, thats not that long maybe hes just busy.. but he did neglect his responsability of POTM


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> i sent my cuzzin to explode in front of his house


dude thats wrong

i hate to say it but i wish he was around to smash some of these republicans posting right wing propaganda.. maybe he's foraging for food to prepair fo winter hybernation, after all he is in canada..
[/quote]

I've learned to ignore the propaganda like it's Fox News.







I'm not sure what happened with Twitch here, but it is a good time to start storing acorns :nod:


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I say good riddance.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I say good riddance.


el twicho is my bf


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What about Peacock? What happend to him?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> I say good riddance.


el twicho is my bf
[/quote]
I feel sorry for you.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Maybe the penguin kidnapped him?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That Hippie has been boozing it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

its nearly hockey season...HOPEFULLY he is just gathering beer for the season...if not, he isnt doing his duty as a canadian...lol.

maybe its starting to get cold out east...decided to stay in his den.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> I say good riddance.


same here guys both of you lol. didnt notice he was gone nor do i care i dont hate him i dont like him he hasnt done nothin to bad to me i dont think lol its bin so long since i seen a post from him and this post was just made?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> he is more active, on Cichlid Madness!


Indeed so.
[/quote]

Maybe he is trying to make a statement?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> That Hippie has been boozing it.:nod:


lol thats ur answer for everything









its getting pretty cold out here in ontario man drops down to like 11 at night where i am.
i never thought twitch was too bad of a guy......... maybe cause we are both canucks who knows.... im not about to bach someone who willingly donated his time to do POTM and anything else he has ever done to help the site and its members. i give him credit and think its nice of him to volunteer his time.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

twitch is a douche and so are you idiots that listen to his uneducated hollywood inspired liberal rhetoric. al franken for president right guys?







he takes good photos though.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dutchfrompredator said:


> he takes good photos though.


he sure does take good photos. you can give him that.

ive had my disagreements with twitcho, but ive also fully agreed with him on other things.

i remember when he called me an uneducated retard or something when i spurted off about how much i hated being forced to learn french in highschool,lol. or the numerous times he's gotten all PMSy at ppl for no apparent reason,lol.

that said, i like twitch being on here, as he always has an opinion, and is never scared to share it. he's very good member for this site. and does a lot for it.

oh well, that's what makes this board great, the diversity of the members.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I think twitch is a cool guy, we're all entitled to our own views/opinions...

Hope he does come back.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i like having him here. he's informative and generous with his knowledge regarding new members. he just has to understand that liberal philosophy has never in the history of the world been successfully implemented anywhere and that way greater minds than we have walking around today have tried it. it's really not debatable, plausible, or acheivable. it's just silly and gay. he's amusing to debate though. come to think of it, he and jonas should meet in france and get married.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

he got beat up by his girlfriend.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dutchfrompredator- sorry, i just had to say this here. i saw a pic you posted of you standing next to some iraqi 'graffiti'...that pic is fuckin hilarious man! just thought id say. is the iraqi dude behind you a good one, or a bad one? he looked pretty downtrodden,lol.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I say good riddance.


Hey you like simple names. Easier to remember for you I guess. Instead of just ONE letter and ONE number perhaps just B-GONE?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

the dude standing behind me was working for us rebuilding a building for us. just a reular iraqi dude trying to make a living is all. not enemy or anything.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i sent my cuzzin to explode in front of his house


dude thats wrong

i hate to say it but i wish he was around to smash some of these republicans posting right wing propaganda.. maybe he's foraging for food to prepair fo winter hybernation, after all he is in canada..
[/quote]

The two of you together couldn't smash a bowl of jello. What's the matter? Lost your binky?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dutchfrompredator said:


> the dude standing behind me was working for us rebuilding a building for us. just a reular iraqi dude trying to make a living is all. not enemy or anything.


cool. ive seen the same look on that guy's face when i was in Yemen and Jordan. the dudes in Yemen were pretty chill. but they chewed this stuff called "ghat" all day. which has similar effects to smoking weed







so all the old guys looked baked all day long,lol.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm just chilling a bit. If I were trying to make a statement about anything, I would have physically made a statement, beating around the bush isn't my game at all. Things haven't exactly been meshing well for me here lately, and I'm just as I said, chilling out a bit. The atmosphere just isn't what I'm looking for right now, and hopefully things get sorted out and I'll be back and if not, no big deal as "the show will go on" like they say.

I'm at CM a bit now and then 'cause I've always been at CM, there's not much else to read in to that.

I'm doing new things with my photography and it's not exactly "good" yet but I'm happy with where it's going and I'm optimistic about what I'll produce in the future. It's not really top notch stuff, but I'm expressing myself a bit more through them and I feel good about that. My latest project is here if anyone is ever interested. I'll be updating it regularly, probably at least every week or so and *hopefully* the stuff in there gets much better as I do.

http://www.pbase.com/eltwitcho/the_streets

My girlfriend has been taking up alot of my time too and I just haven't been online quite so much. There's people who say that we're all artists, and our masterpiece is our lives. Take that as you will, I like it and if that's the way I'm looking at things then I'd like her to be my inspiration to live the fullest life possible. As a result, that means less online time









For the record, Fizzly DID try and blow his cousin up in front of my house, but the bomb much like Fizzly's love life just kind of sputtered a bit, dribbled some sparks and was done. Didn't get much done there hombre, I think there's a metaphor to be found in that too, but I'm leavin it alone.

Sorry I didn't mention anything but I didn't make a decision to up and leave then, and I'm not making it now. I just don't feel like hangin around at this particular juncture in time, maybe I'll feel differently tommorow. Who knows? At the very least you'll have J2s vast storehouse of piranha knowledge at your fingertips now, "good riddance" indeed.

If anyone needs anything the email button works wonders and I'll be glad to answer whatever you might need about fish/photography/whatever else.

Oh and Freez, I finally got that sh*t worked out and ze money is in ze mail as of mail pickup tommorow


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

good posting Twitch


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I'm doing new things with my photography and it's not exactly "good" yet but I'm happy with where it's going and I'm optimistic about what I'll produce in the future. It's not really top notch stuff, but I'm expressing myself a bit more through them and I feel good about that. My latest project is here if anyone is ever interested. I'll be updating it regularly, probably at least every week or so and *hopefully* the stuff in there gets much better as I do.


You still trying to find couples to take pictures of?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> I just don't feel like hangin around at this particular juncture in time, maybe I'll feel differently tommorow. Who knows? *At the very least you'll have J2s vast storehouse of piranha knowledge at your fingertips now, "good riddance" indeed.*


Just for the record...I have never claimed to have any "storehouse of piranha knowledge."

And yes, GOOD RIDDANCE...All I remember you for: starting pointless arguments in my threads that had nothing to do with the topic at hand...Getting all "Shakespearian" when I could give a rat's ass if you f*cked Shakespear's dead corpse...That's good for you...But no one cares how smart you think you are...and I'm glad I don't have to read your pointles, preaching, dribble any longer.

Bye, Bye now...Go play with your Cichlids.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I just don't feel like hangin around at this particular juncture in time, maybe I'll feel differently tommorow. Who knows? *At the very least you'll have J2s vast storehouse of piranha knowledge at your fingertips now, "good riddance" indeed.*


Just for the record...I have never claimed to have any "storehouse of piranha knowledge."

And yes, GOOD RIDDANCE...All I remember you for: starting pointless arguments in my threads that had nothing to do with the topic at hand...Getting all "Shakespearian" when I could give a rat's ass if you f*cked Shakespear's dead corpse...That's good for you...But no one cares how smart you think you are...and I'm glad I don't have to read your pointles, preaching, dribble any longer.

Bye, Bye now...Go play with your Cichlids.








[/quote]

lol not again.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I just don't feel like hangin around at this particular juncture in time, maybe I'll feel differently tommorow. Who knows? *At the very least you'll have J2s vast storehouse of piranha knowledge at your fingertips now, "good riddance" indeed.*


Just for the record...I have never claimed to have any "storehouse of piranha knowledge."

And yes, GOOD RIDDANCE...All I remember you for: starting pointless arguments in my threads that had nothing to do with the topic at hand...Getting all "Shakespearian" when I could give a rat's ass if you f*cked Shakespear's dead corpse...That's good for you...But no one cares how smart you think you are...and I'm glad I don't have to read your pointles, preaching, dribble any longer.

Bye, Bye now...Go play with your Cichlids.








[/quote]

Dude, just shutup. Constantly causing problems lately.

Good luck Rich, hope to see you around sometime.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> http://www.pbase.com/eltwitcho/the_streets
> bookmarked
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Xenon said:


> I just don't feel like hangin around at this particular juncture in time, maybe I'll feel differently tommorow. Who knows? *At the very least you'll have J2s vast storehouse of piranha knowledge at your fingertips now, "good riddance" indeed.*


Just for the record...I have never claimed to have any "storehouse of piranha knowledge."

And yes, GOOD RIDDANCE...All I remember you for: starting pointless arguments in my threads that had nothing to do with the topic at hand...Getting all "Shakespearian" when I could give a rat's ass if you f*cked Shakespear's dead corpse...That's good for you...But no one cares how smart you think you are...and I'm glad I don't have to read your pointles, preaching, dribble any longer.

Bye, Bye now...Go play with your Cichlids.








[/quote]

*Dude, just shutup. Constantly causing problems lately.*

Good luck Rich, hope to see you around sometime.








[/quote]

I know you are the "all mighty Xenon" and everything...But was I talking to you? NO...So you can simmer down and shut up yourself.









Let elBitcho fight his own battles.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I just don't feel like hangin around at this particular juncture in time, maybe I'll feel differently tommorow. Who knows? *At the very least you'll have J2s vast storehouse of piranha knowledge at your fingertips now, "good riddance" indeed.*


Just for the record...I have never claimed to have any "storehouse of piranha knowledge."

And yes, GOOD RIDDANCE...All I remember you for: starting pointless arguments in my threads that had nothing to do with the topic at hand...Getting all "Shakespearian" when I could give a rat's ass if you f*cked Shakespear's dead corpse...That's good for you...But no one cares how smart you think you are...and I'm glad I don't have to read your pointles, preaching, dribble any longer.

Bye, Bye now...Go play with your Cichlids.








[/quote]

*Dude, just shutup. Constantly causing problems lately.*

Good luck Rich, hope to see you around sometime.








[/quote]

I know you are the "all mighty Xenon" and everything...But was I talking to you? NO...So you can simmer down and shut up yourself.









Let elBitcho fight his own battles.








[/quote]


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I just don't feel like hangin around at this particular juncture in time, maybe I'll feel differently tommorow. Who knows? *At the very least you'll have J2s vast storehouse of piranha knowledge at your fingertips now, "good riddance" indeed.*


Just for the record...I have never claimed to have any "storehouse of piranha knowledge."

And yes, GOOD RIDDANCE...All I remember you for: starting pointless arguments in my threads that had nothing to do with the topic at hand...Getting all "Shakespearian" when I could give a rat's ass if you f*cked Shakespear's dead corpse...That's good for you...But no one cares how smart you think you are...and I'm glad I don't have to read your pointles, preaching, dribble any longer.

Bye, Bye now...Go play with your Cichlids.








[/quote]

*Dude, just shutup. Constantly causing problems lately.*

Good luck Rich, hope to see you around sometime.








[/quote]

I know you are the "all mighty Xenon" and everything...But was I talking to you? NO...So you can simmer down and shut up yourself.









Let elBitcho fight his own battles.








[/quote]

Thats fine. Due to your insistance to cause problems and fights on this site we can take this discussion up in the banned forum. You have multiple existing warnings regarding this behavior so I believe it is completely fair and justified to suspend you from this site.

ElTwitcho made no remarks in this thread to warrant the attacks you have been giving him. You attacked him not once, but three times. In addition, this sort of behavior is an obvious trend with you that is detrimental to the core mission of this site to hold civil and respectful discussions around piranha and other topics.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I just don't feel like hangin around at this particular juncture in time, maybe I'll feel differently tommorow. Who knows? *At the very least you'll have J2s vast storehouse of piranha knowledge at your fingertips now, "good riddance" indeed.*


Just for the record...I have never claimed to have any "storehouse of piranha knowledge."

And yes, GOOD RIDDANCE...All I remember you for: starting pointless arguments in my threads that had nothing to do with the topic at hand...Getting all "Shakespearian" when I could give a rat's ass if you f*cked Shakespear's dead corpse...That's good for you...But no one cares how smart you think you are...and I'm glad I don't have to read your pointles, preaching, dribble any longer.

Bye, Bye now...Go play with your Cichlids.








[/quote]

*Dude, just shutup. Constantly causing problems lately.*

Good luck Rich, hope to see you around sometime.








[/quote]

I know you are the "all mighty Xenon" and everything...But was I talking to you? NO...So you can simmer down and shut up yourself.









Let elBitcho fight his own battles.








[/quote]


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I just don't feel like hangin around at this particular juncture in time, maybe I'll feel differently tommorow. Who knows? *At the very least you'll have J2s vast storehouse of piranha knowledge at your fingertips now, "good riddance" indeed.*


Just for the record...I have never claimed to have any "storehouse of piranha knowledge."

And yes, GOOD RIDDANCE...All I remember you for: starting pointless arguments in my threads that had nothing to do with the topic at hand...Getting all "Shakespearian" when I could give a rat's ass if you f*cked Shakespear's dead corpse...That's good for you...But no one cares how smart you think you are...and I'm glad I don't have to read your pointles, preaching, dribble any longer.

Bye, Bye now...Go play with your Cichlids.








[/quote]

*Dude, just shutup. Constantly causing problems lately.*

Good luck Rich, hope to see you around sometime.








[/quote]

I know you are the "all mighty Xenon" and everything...But was I talking to you? NO...So you can simmer down and shut up yourself.









Let elBitcho fight his own battles.








[/quote]

Thats fine. Due to your insistance to cause problems and fights on this site we can take this discussion up in the banned forum. You have multiple existing warnings regarding this behavior so I believe it is completely fair and justified to suspend you from this site.

ElTwitcho made no remarks in this thread to warrant the attacks you have been giving him. You attacked him not once, but three times. In addition, this sort of behavior is an obvious trend with you that is detrimental to the core mission of this site to hold civil and respectful discussions around piranha and other topics.
[/quote]


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Haha


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Haha


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Just me or does J2 look likes he's trying to be DESTRO from GI JOE???


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hahaha. Like I said, I'm gonna be back eventually, sooner still if Mike keeps smashing people like that







It's only a bit of a break and not a big deal at all.



b_ack51 said:


> I'm doing new things with my photography and it's not exactly "good" yet but I'm happy with where it's going and I'm optimistic about what I'll produce in the future. It's not really top notch stuff, but I'm expressing myself a bit more through them and I feel good about that. My latest project is here if anyone is ever interested. I'll be updating it regularly, probably at least every week or so and *hopefully* the stuff in there gets much better as I do.


You still trying to find couples to take pictures of?
[/quote]

Actually I'm gonna get started on that pretty soon I think. As soon as I have the funds together to get the right lense for the job I'm gonna get right on it (bad choice of wording maybe...)


----------



## ::: BloodBath ::: (Sep 29, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I just don't feel like hangin around at this particular juncture in time, maybe I'll feel differently tommorow. Who knows? *At the very least you'll have J2s vast storehouse of piranha knowledge at your fingertips now, "good riddance" indeed.*


Just for the record...I have never claimed to have any "storehouse of piranha knowledge."

And yes, GOOD RIDDANCE...All I remember you for: starting pointless arguments in my threads that had nothing to do with the topic at hand...Getting all "Shakespearian" when I could give a rat's ass if you f*cked Shakespear's dead corpse...That's good for you...But no one cares how smart you think you are...and I'm glad I don't have to read your pointles, preaching, dribble any longer.

Bye, Bye now...Go play with your Cichlids.








[/quote]

*Dude, just shutup. Constantly causing problems lately.*

Good luck Rich, hope to see you around sometime.








[/quote]

I know you are the "all mighty Xenon" and everything...But was I talking to you? NO...So you can simmer down and shut up yourself.









Let elBitcho fight his own battles.








[/quote]

Thats fine. Due to your insistance to cause problems and fights on this site we can take this discussion up in the banned forum. You have multiple existing warnings regarding this behavior so I believe it is completely fair and justified to suspend you from this site.

ElTwitcho made no remarks in this thread to warrant the attacks you have been giving him. You attacked him not once, but three times. In addition, this sort of behavior is an obvious trend with you that is detrimental to the core mission of this site to hold civil and respectful discussions around piranha and other topics.
[/quote]









[/quote]

I'm new to being a member, however I am not new to the forums or this site. Excuse me if I am being out of line, as I do not want to start out on the wrong foot. However, correct me if I am wrong, but aren't you a moderator? I think its counter-productive to laugh at a member for being suspended. It just seems childish and very faux pas to me.

I would expect that from other members, but not from the staff.









In any event, keep up the good work. I love this site and look forward to becoming a long-time member.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

::: BloodBath ::: said:


> I just don't feel like hangin around at this particular juncture in time, maybe I'll feel differently tommorow. Who knows? *At the very least you'll have J2s vast storehouse of piranha knowledge at your fingertips now, "good riddance" indeed.*


Just for the record...I have never claimed to have any "storehouse of piranha knowledge."

And yes, GOOD RIDDANCE...All I remember you for: starting pointless arguments in my threads that had nothing to do with the topic at hand...Getting all "Shakespearian" when I could give a rat's ass if you f*cked Shakespear's dead corpse...That's good for you...But no one cares how smart you think you are...and I'm glad I don't have to read your pointles, preaching, dribble any longer.

Bye, Bye now...Go play with your Cichlids.








[/quote]

*Dude, just shutup. Constantly causing problems lately.*

Good luck Rich, hope to see you around sometime.








[/quote]

I know you are the "all mighty Xenon" and everything...But was I talking to you? NO...So you can simmer down and shut up yourself.









Let elBitcho fight his own battles.








[/quote]

Thats fine. Due to your insistance to cause problems and fights on this site we can take this discussion up in the banned forum. You have multiple existing warnings regarding this behavior so I believe it is completely fair and justified to suspend you from this site.

ElTwitcho made no remarks in this thread to warrant the attacks you have been giving him. You attacked him not once, but three times. In addition, this sort of behavior is an obvious trend with you that is detrimental to the core mission of this site to hold civil and respectful discussions around piranha and other topics.
[/quote]









[/quote]

I'm new to being a member, however I am not new to the forums or this site. Excuse me if I am being out of line, as I do not want to start out on the wrong foot. However, correct me if I am wrong, but aren't you a moderator? I think its counter-productive to laugh at a member for being suspended. It just seems childish and very faux pas to me.

I would expect that from other members, but not from the staff.









In any event, keep up the good work. I love this site and look forward to becoming a long-time member.








[/quote]








thats'f for the Hippie Talk


----------



## ::: BloodBath ::: (Sep 29, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> I just don't feel like hangin around at this particular juncture in time, maybe I'll feel differently tommorow. Who knows? *At the very least you'll have J2s vast storehouse of piranha knowledge at your fingertips now, "good riddance" indeed.*


Just for the record...I have never claimed to have any "storehouse of piranha knowledge."

And yes, GOOD RIDDANCE...All I remember you for: starting pointless arguments in my threads that had nothing to do with the topic at hand...Getting all "Shakespearian" when I could give a rat's ass if you f*cked Shakespear's dead corpse...That's good for you...But no one cares how smart you think you are...and I'm glad I don't have to read your pointles, preaching, dribble any longer.

Bye, Bye now...Go play with your Cichlids.








[/quote]

*Dude, just shutup. Constantly causing problems lately.*

Good luck Rich, hope to see you around sometime.








[/quote]

I know you are the "all mighty Xenon" and everything...But was I talking to you? NO...So you can simmer down and shut up yourself.









Let elBitcho fight his own battles.








[/quote]

Thats fine. Due to your insistance to cause problems and fights on this site we can take this discussion up in the banned forum. You have multiple existing warnings regarding this behavior so I believe it is completely fair and justified to suspend you from this site.

ElTwitcho made no remarks in this thread to warrant the attacks you have been giving him. You attacked him not once, but three times. In addition, this sort of behavior is an obvious trend with you that is detrimental to the core mission of this site to hold civil and respectful discussions around piranha and other topics.
[/quote]









[/quote]

I'm new to being a member, however I am not new to the forums or this site. Excuse me if I am being out of line, as I do not want to start out on the wrong foot. However, correct me if I am wrong, but aren't you a moderator? I think its counter-productive to laugh at a member for being suspended. It just seems childish and very faux pas to me.

I would expect that from other members, but not from the staff.









In any event, keep up the good work. I love this site and look forward to becoming a long-time member.








[/quote]








thats'f for the Hippie Talk
[/quote]

Sorry.







But you do see my point. You have a pleasent day.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

::: BloodBath ::: said:


> I just don't feel like hangin around at this particular juncture in time, maybe I'll feel differently tommorow. Who knows? *At the very least you'll have J2s vast storehouse of piranha knowledge at your fingertips now, "good riddance" indeed.*


Just for the record...I have never claimed to have any "storehouse of piranha knowledge."

And yes, GOOD RIDDANCE...All I remember you for: starting pointless arguments in my threads that had nothing to do with the topic at hand...Getting all "Shakespearian" when I could give a rat's ass if you f*cked Shakespear's dead corpse...That's good for you...But no one cares how smart you think you are...and I'm glad I don't have to read your pointles, preaching, dribble any longer.

Bye, Bye now...Go play with your Cichlids.








[/quote]

*Dude, just shutup. Constantly causing problems lately.*

Good luck Rich, hope to see you around sometime.








[/quote]

I know you are the "all mighty Xenon" and everything...But was I talking to you? NO...So you can simmer down and shut up yourself.









Let elBitcho fight his own battles.








[/quote]

Thats fine. Due to your insistance to cause problems and fights on this site we can take this discussion up in the banned forum. You have multiple existing warnings regarding this behavior so I believe it is completely fair and justified to suspend you from this site.

ElTwitcho made no remarks in this thread to warrant the attacks you have been giving him. You attacked him not once, but three times. In addition, this sort of behavior is an obvious trend with you that is detrimental to the core mission of this site to hold civil and respectful discussions around piranha and other topics.
[/quote]









[/quote]

I'm new to being a member, however I am not new to the forums or this site. Excuse me if I am being out of line, as I do not want to start out on the wrong foot. However, correct me if I am wrong, but aren't you a moderator? I think its counter-productive to laugh at a member for being suspended. It just seems childish and very faux pas to me.

I would expect that from other members, but not from the staff.









In any event, keep up the good work. I love this site and look forward to becoming a long-time member.








[/quote]








thats'f for the Hippie Talk
[/quote]

Sorry.







But you do see my point. You have a pleasent day.








[/quote]
Its the internet Pal , get over it . The Queen will do want she wants to do .


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

For the love of god, look what I've done...brought twitch pseudo back, and got j2, my hero oof mice on floating islands in a p tank, banned.

Why, oh why, did God make me so STUPID??!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

::: BloodBath ::: said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(((J2))), in the future it would be much more prudent of you to attempt to change your IP before making multiple accounts. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(((J2))), in the future it would be much more prudent of you to attempt to change your IP before making multiple accounts. Have a pleasant day.








[/quote]
Ohh man thats calls for a Double 















And this one is for being Caught


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(((J2))), in the future it would be much more prudent of you to attempt to change your IP before making multiple accounts. Have a pleasant day.








[/quote]
Ohh man thats calls for a Double 















And this one is for being Caught








[/quote]


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(((J2))), in the future it would be much more prudent of you to attempt to change your IP before making multiple accounts. Have a pleasant day.








[/quote]
Ohh man thats calls for a Double 















And this one is for being Caught








[/quote]















[/quote]
Damn I wish I was on to see this earlier...I would have caught that!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(((J2))), in the future it would be much more prudent of you to attempt to change your IP before making multiple accounts. Have a pleasant day.








[/quote]
Ohh man thats calls for a Double 















And this one is for being Caught








[/quote]















[/quote]
Damn I wish I was on to see this earlier...I would have caught that!








[/quote]

You are slippin' queen!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

That's 2 Today Xenon, whats this site coming to?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(((J2))), in the future it would be much more prudent of you to attempt to change your IP before making multiple accounts. Have a pleasant day.








[/quote]
hahahahaha........ what a jackass.







he's reallllllllllll smart.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(((J2))), in the future it would be much more prudent of you to attempt to change your IP before making multiple accounts. Have a pleasant day.








[/quote]
Ohh man thats calls for a Double 















And this one is for being Caught








[/quote]















[/quote]
Damn I wish I was on to see this earlier...I would have caught that!








[/quote]

You are slippin' queen!
[/quote]

I guess now wouldnt be a good time to ask about that raise then?







Dammit!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(((J2))), in the future it would be much more prudent of you to attempt to change your IP before making multiple accounts. Have a pleasant day.








[/quote]
Ohh man thats calls for a Double 















And this one is for being Caught








[/quote]















[/quote]
Damn I wish I was on to see this earlier...I would have caught that!








[/quote]

You are slippin' queen!
[/quote]

I guess now wouldnt be a good time to ask about that raise then?







Dammit!
[/quote]
I've got your raise right here.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(((J2))), in the future it would be much more prudent of you to attempt to change your IP before making multiple accounts. Have a pleasant day.








[/quote]
Ohh man thats calls for a Double 















And this one is for being Caught








[/quote]















[/quote]
Damn I wish I was on to see this earlier...I would have caught that!








[/quote]

You are slippin' queen!
[/quote]

I guess now wouldnt be a good time to ask about that raise then?







Dammit!
[/quote]
I've got your raise right here.









[/quote]
Wrong raise...
















That would be part of the bonus package...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(((J2))), in the future it would be much more prudent of you to attempt to change your IP before making multiple accounts. Have a pleasant day.








[/quote]
Ohh man thats calls for a Double 















And this one is for being Caught








[/quote]

he got
















View attachment 78178


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

this is hilarious! that xenon.........so hot right now.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Damn I wish I was on to see this earlier...I would have caught that!


You are slippin' queen!
[/quote]

I guess now wouldnt be a good time to ask about that raise then?







Dammit!
[/quote]
I've got your raise right here.









[/quote]
Wrong raise...
















That would be part of the bonus package...








[/quote]


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

This thread = piranha fury at its finest


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(((J2))), in the future it would be much more prudent of you to attempt to change your IP before making multiple accounts. Have a pleasant day.








[/quote]
Ohh man thats calls for a Double 















And this one is for being Caught








[/quote]















[/quote]
Damn I wish I was on to see this earlier...I would have caught that!








[/quote]

You are slippin' queen!
[/quote]

I guess now wouldnt be a good time to ask about that raise then?







Dammit!
[/quote]
I've got your raise right here.









[/quote]
Wrong raise...
















That would be part of the bonus package...








[/quote]

get a room you too


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> get a room you too


I'm not that easy. She's going to have to atleast take me out for a drink or something first... gosh.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Devon amazon said:


> This thread = piranha fury at its finest


No, at it's worst.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> get a room you too


I'm not that easy. She's going to have to atleast take me out for a drink or something first... gosh.








[/quote]
Yeah he's going to need his beer goggles


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Azeral said:


> This thread = piranha fury at its finest


No, at it's worst.







[/quote]

LOL


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(((J2))), in the future it would be much more prudent of you to attempt to change your IP before making multiple accounts. Have a pleasant day.








[/quote]

im sorry but...

ROFL.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

At least we know (((J2))) can act civil.







This is classic.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> get a room you too


I'm not that easy. She's going to have to atleast take me out for a drink or something first... gosh.








[/quote]
Yeah he's going to need his beer goggles








[/quote]
no way


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

See, I feel like I'm to blame - if I hadn't started this thread, J2 wouldn't have gotten banned. And c'mon, people have done a lot more than what he did in this thread & have not gotten banned.

Xenon, I know you warned him and stuff, and it's your site, so you have the final say and can do as you please. Just wish it hadn't been in a thread I started, I guess.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> See, I feel like I'm to blame - if I hadn't started this thread, J2 wouldn't have gotten banned. And c'mon, people have done a lot more than what he did in this thread & have not gotten banned.
> 
> Xenon, I know you warned him and stuff, and it's your site, so you have the final say and can do as you please. Just wish it hadn't been in a thread I started, I guess.


Don't feel bad man. He got himself banned for his own actions. Not yours.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Scrap5000 said:


> See, I feel like I'm to blame - if I hadn't started this thread, J2 wouldn't have gotten banned. And c'mon, people have done a lot more than what he did in this thread & have not gotten banned.
> 
> Xenon, I know you warned him and stuff, and it's your site, so you have the final say and can do as you please. Just wish it hadn't been in a thread I started, I guess.


Screw that kid, he's an idiot.

It gets me all hot when you ban people Xenon.







You should do it more.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> See, I feel like I'm to blame - if I hadn't started this thread, J2 wouldn't have gotten banned. And c'mon, people have done a lot more than what he did in this thread & have not gotten banned.
> 
> Xenon, I know you warned him and stuff, and it's your site, so you have the final say and can do as you please. Just wish it hadn't been in a thread I started, I guess.


Screw that kid, he's an idiot.

It gets me all hot when you ban people Xenon.







You should do it more.








[/quote]
Oh dear lord....


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

b_ack51 said:


> See, I feel like I'm to blame - if I hadn't started this thread, J2 wouldn't have gotten banned. And c'mon, people have done a lot more than what he did in this thread & have not gotten banned.
> 
> Xenon, I know you warned him and stuff, and it's your site, so you have the final say and can do as you please. Just wish it hadn't been in a thread I started, I guess.


Don't feel bad man. He got himself banned for his own actions. Not yours.
[/quote]
ya god forbid someone talks sh*t to almighty xenon.
wes


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Awe darn, I missed it... BLAH...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

now that was entertaining


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> See, I feel like I'm to blame - if I hadn't started this thread, J2 wouldn't have gotten banned. And c'mon, people have done a lot more than what he did in this thread & have not gotten banned.
> 
> Xenon, I know you warned him and stuff, and it's your site, so you have the final say and can do as you please. Just wish it hadn't been in a thread I started, I guess.


Don't feel bad man. He got himself banned for his own actions. Not yours.
[/quote]
ya god forbid someone talks sh*t to almighty xenon.
wes
[/quote]
Here we go again....









When are you gonna give it up Wes?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

There should be some respect for Mike, besides, he puts alot of work to this site so we can sit here and talk ish instead of work... heheh


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PIRANHA KING said:


> See, I feel like I'm to blame - if I hadn't started this thread, J2 wouldn't have gotten banned. And c'mon, people have done a lot more than what he did in this thread & have not gotten banned.
> 
> Xenon, I know you warned him and stuff, and it's your site, so you have the final say and can do as you please. Just wish it hadn't been in a thread I started, I guess.


Don't feel bad man. He got himself banned for his own actions. Not yours.
[/quote]
ya god forbid someone talks sh*t to almighty xenon.
wes
[/quote]

He was not suspended for talking sh*t to me. He was suspended for reasons previously mentioned in this thread that you chose to ignore.... A pattern of behavior that was detrimental to the site and unchanged despite many warnings.

His words to me were irrelevant.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Xenon said:


> See, I feel like I'm to blame - if I hadn't started this thread, J2 wouldn't have gotten banned. And c'mon, people have done a lot more than what he did in this thread & have not gotten banned.
> 
> Xenon, I know you warned him and stuff, and it's your site, so you have the final say and can do as you please. Just wish it hadn't been in a thread I started, I guess.


Don't feel bad man. He got himself banned for his own actions. Not yours.
[/quote]
ya god forbid someone talks sh*t to almighty xenon.
wes
[/quote]

He was not suspended for talking sh*t to me. He was suspended for reasons previously mentioned in this thread that you chose to ignore.... A pattern of behavior that was detrimental to the site and unchanged despite many warnings.

His words to me were irrelevant.
[/quote]

Wait, suspended or permanently booted?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Scrap5000 said:


> See, I feel like I'm to blame - if I hadn't started this thread, J2 wouldn't have gotten banned. And c'mon, people have done a lot more than what he did in this thread & have not gotten banned.
> 
> Xenon, I know you warned him and stuff, and it's your site, so you have the final say and can do as you please. Just wish it hadn't been in a thread I started, I guess.


Don't feel bad man. He got himself banned for his own actions. Not yours.
[/quote]
ya god forbid someone talks sh*t to almighty xenon.
wes
[/quote]

He was not suspended for talking sh*t to me. He was suspended for reasons previously mentioned in this thread that you chose to ignore.... A pattern of behavior that was detrimental to the site and unchanged despite many warnings.

His words to me were irrelevant.
[/quote]

Wait, suspended or permanently booted?
[/quote]

It is extremely difficult to get permanently banned from this site. Even after getting "banned" you still get extra chances.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Xenon said:


> See, I feel like I'm to blame - if I hadn't started this thread, J2 wouldn't have gotten banned. And c'mon, people have done a lot more than what he did in this thread & have not gotten banned.
> 
> Xenon, I know you warned him and stuff, and it's your site, so you have the final say and can do as you please. Just wish it hadn't been in a thread I started, I guess.


Don't feel bad man. He got himself banned for his own actions. Not yours.
[/quote]
ya god forbid someone talks sh*t to almighty xenon.
wes
[/quote]

He was not suspended for talking sh*t to me. He was suspended for reasons previously mentioned in this thread that you chose to ignore.... A pattern of behavior that was detrimental to the site and unchanged despite many warnings.

His words to me were irrelevant.
[/quote]

Wait, suspended or permanently booted?
[/quote]

It is extremely difficult to get permanently banned from this site. Even after getting "banned" you still get extra chances.








[/quote]

Oooooh, ok, I don't feel bad anymore then


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Xenon said:


> It is extremely difficult to get permanently banned from this site. Even after getting "banned" you still get extra chances.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> See, I feel like I'm to blame - if I hadn't started this thread, J2 wouldn't have gotten banned. And c'mon, people have done a lot more than what he did in this thread & have not gotten banned.
> 
> Xenon, I know you warned him and stuff, and it's your site, so you have the final say and can do as you please. Just wish it hadn't been in a thread I started, I guess.


Screw that kid, he's an idiot.

I*t gets me all hot when you ban people Xenon*.







*You should do it more*.








[/quote]
X2 Banning people is the Poo!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Gordeez said:


> See, I feel like I'm to blame - if I hadn't started this thread, J2 wouldn't have gotten banned. And c'mon, people have done a lot more than what he did in this thread & have not gotten banned.
> 
> Xenon, I know you warned him and stuff, and it's your site, so you have the final say and can do as you please. Just wish it hadn't been in a thread I started, I guess.


Screw that kid, he's an idiot.

I*t gets me all hot when you ban people Xenon*.







*You should do it more*.








[/quote]
X2 Banning people is the Poo!








[/quote]
Banning is the cool thing to do. I mean... everyone is doing it.. ::::::eer pressure:::::::::


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> See, I feel like I'm to blame - if I hadn't started this thread, J2 wouldn't have gotten banned. And c'mon, people have done a lot more than what he did in this thread & have not gotten banned.
> 
> Xenon, I know you warned him and stuff, and it's your site, so you have the final say and can do as you please. Just wish it hadn't been in a thread I started, I guess.


Screw that kid, he's an idiot.

I*t gets me all hot when you ban people Xenon*.







*You should do it more*.








[/quote]
X2 Banning people is the Poo!








[/quote]
Banning is the cool thing to do. I mean... everyone is doing it.. ::::::eer pressure:::::::::
[/quote]
Dont be the ''Different'' one around here Drew *DoitDoit*


----------

